# αφενός μεν... αφετέρου δε...



## nickel (Sep 2, 2008)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, να θυμίσω ότι γράφονται μία λέξη το «αφενός» και μία λέξη το «αφετέρου» (στη δημοτική έχουμε τα «από τη μια» και «από την άλλη»). Έτσι είναι σε όλα τα λεξικά. Αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα (τώρα).

Θέλω εδώ να καταθέσω την απέχθειά μου για το «αφενός μεν... αφετέρου δε...». Θεωρώ την προσθήκη του «μεν» και του «δε» περιττή. Ωστόσο, το ζεύγος είναι καθιερωμένο και περασμένο στα λεξικά ([ΛΚΝ] *μεν*: σε στερεότυπη εκφορά, προκειμένου να εκθέσει ο ομιλητής δύο ισοδύναμους όρους, προτάσεις: *αφενός μεν... αφετέρου δε*, από τη μια... από την άλλη: _Αφενός μεν δε συμφωνώ αφετέρου δε δεν έχω τα χρήματα_).

Γενικότερα αποφεύγω το «δε», αλλά το ζευγάρι «μεν... δε» (μόνο του) δεν με ενοχλεί. Εδώ όμως έχουμε κι άλλα προβλήματα. Προσέξτε το παράδειγμα του ΛΚΝ. Διάλεξαν άρνηση για το δεύτερο σκέλος, με το «δε» σαν αρνητικό μόριο στο πρώτο σκέλος. Αν δεν ακολουθούσε «έχω» στο δεύτερο, τι θα έγραφαν; «...αφετέρου δε δε θέλω»;

Όταν δεν ξέρεις αν ο χρήστης γράφει με αρνητικό μόριο «δε» ή «δεν» και αν δεν έχει χρησιμοποιήσει το «μεν», το όλο πράγμα καταντά παραλογισμός και δυσκολεύει πολύ την κατανόηση. Για παράδειγμα, αυτό που διάβασα σήμερα στο in.gr:

Ο συλλέκτης θα αποκτήσει αφ' ενός το δικαίωμα έκθεσης του έργου τρεις φορές ετησίως, αφ' ετέρου δε θα κληρονομήσει το έργο μετά τον θάνατο του Ελβετού.
Θα κληρονομήσει ή δε(ν) θα κληρονομήσει;

Βεβαίως, αν ξεπεράσουμε αυτό το μικρό εμπόδιο (και άλλα γλωσσικά, π.χ. η κλοάκη έγινε περιττώματα), η είδηση στο in.gr είναι για άλλο νήμα... Διαβάστε την.
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=933820&lngDtrID=253


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2008)

Τι σημαίνει αυτό;

1. Ρίξε στο κορμί μου σπίρτο να πυρποληθώ.
2. Έχει κάνει ασφάλεια πυρός για το τατουάζ;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Τι σημαίνει αυτό;
> 
> 1. Ρίξε στο κορμί μου σπίρτο να πυρποληθώ.
> 2. Έχει κάνει ασφάλεια πυρός για το τατουάζ;



Σημαίνει "ματαιότης ματαιοτήτων, τα πάντα ματαιότης".


----------



## efi (Sep 2, 2008)

Εγώ, πάντως, βάζω κόμματα μετά τα ''μεν'' και ''δε'' για να ξεμπερδεύω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2008)

efi said:


> Εγώ, πάντως, βάζω κόμματα μετά τα ''μεν'' και ''δε'' για να ξεμπερδεύω.


Απαράδεκτη μεσοβέζικη λύση. Κάθε φορά που βάζω κόμμα για την αποφυγή παρεξήγησης (όπως π.χ. λέγαμε προχτές «το πράσινο χρώμα με το οποίο απεικονίζεται συνήθως, οφείλεται...»), πηγαίνω και κάνω δέκα μετάνοιες για να μου συγχωρεθεί η αμαρτία.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2008)

Πάντως οφείλουμε να ομολογήσουμε ότι το κόμμα είναι μια κάποια λύση — πράγμα προτιμότερο από την ανυπαρξία λύσης. Εγώ συνήθως δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω τόσες μετάνοιες (κάτι σε «Μανόλης Τριανταφυλλίδης νικά κι όλα τα κακά σκορπά» συνήθως αρκεί). Παρεμπ, nickel, εσύ έγραφες τα (ακομμάτιστα) κείμενα της Πυθίας;


----------



## Costas (Sep 9, 2008)

Τελικά, ποιο είναι το θέμα αυτού του νήματος; Το αφενός μεν...αφετέρου δε, ή το πώς αντιμετωπίζεται γενικότερα η ομοιότητα του δε και του δε/δεν;

Όσον αφορά το πρώτο, νομίζω, Nickel, ότι η ενόχλησή σου πάσχει από σχολαστικισμό, τον οποίον έχεις -δικαίως- καταδικάσει επανειλημμένα. Η χρήση των μεν...δε στο αφενός...αφετέρου είναι απλά επιτατική, όπως τόσες και τόσες άλλες παρόμοιες. Ακόμα και η στάνταρ νεοελληνική σύνταξη "δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα", επιτατική στην ουσία είναι. Στιλιστικά είναι πιο λιτό το σκέτο αφενός...αφετέρου, αλλά και το μπαρόκ έδωσε ωραία έργα. Live and let live. Γι' αυτό συμφωνώ με το "ματαιότης ματαιοτήτων" του ambrose, αν βεβαίως ερμήνευσα σωστά τη συβιλλική του δήλωση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2008)

Costas said:


> Τελικά, ποιο είναι το θέμα αυτού του νήματος;


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το κύριο θέμα του νήματος είναι το τατουάζ που πουλήθηκε. Και για να μην το βάλω σαν άσχετη είδηση, το έντυσα με μια παρατήρηση γλωσσικού ενδιαφέροντος.


----------



## argyro (Sep 10, 2008)

Εγώ δηλαδή που δε βάζω το μεν και το δε στην περίπτωση αυτή κάνω λάθος; Γιατί δεν κατάλαβα τελικά...


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2008)

Συνοπτικά:


Είναι πιο λιτό να λέμε «αφενός… αφετέρου», χωρίς «μεν… δε…».
Όπου χρησιμοποιούμε το «μεν… δε», ας αποφεύγουμε το «δε δε» (αν ανήκουμε σ’ αυτούς που γράφουν «δε» αντί για «δεν»).
Γενικότερα, όπου χρησιμοποιούμε αυτό το «δε» (όχι το αρνητικό μόριο), ας προσπαθούμε να μην το παρεξηγεί ο άλλος για «δεν».


----------

